#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  macro to loop through all folders and sub folders of outlook and save to excel

## excelhelpseeker

Hi Champs,

Below is the macro which saves mail from outlook to excel ..but from INBOX folder only.

Any one help me to correct the same to pull mail info from all folders and even from all sub folders. Thanks in advance



Option Explicit
Sub VBA_Export_Outlook_Emails_To_Excel()

    Dim Folder As Outlook.MAPIFolder
    Dim sFolders As Outlook.MAPIFolder
    Dim iRow As Integer, oRow As Integer
    Dim MailBoxName As String, Pst_Folder_Name  As String

    'Mailbox or PST Main Folder Name (As how it is displayed in your Outlook Session)
    MailBoxName = "ABC@ABC.com"

    'Mailbox Folder or PST Folder Name (As how it is displayed in your Outlook Session)
    Pst_Folder_Name = "Inbox"

    'To directly a Folder at a high level
    'Set Folder = Outlook.Session.Folders(MailBoxName).Folders(Pst_Folder_Name)

    'To access a main folder or a subfolder (level-1)
    For Each Folder In Outlook.Session.Folders(MailBoxName).Folders
        If VBA.UCase(Folder.Name) = VBA.UCase(Pst_Folder_Name) Then GoTo Label_Folder_Found
        For Each sFolders In Folder.Folders
            If VBA.UCase(sFolders.Name) = VBA.UCase(Pst_Folder_Name) Then
                Set Folder = sFolders
                GoTo Label_Folder_Found
            End If
        Next sFolders
    Next Folder

Label_Folder_Found:
     If Folder.Name = "" Then
        MsgBox "Invalid Data in Input"
        GoTo End_Lbl1:
    End If

    'Read Through each Mail and export the details to Excel for Email Archival
    ThisWorkbook.Sheets(1).Activate
    Folder.Items.Sort "Received"

    'Insert Column Headers
    ThisWorkbook.Sheets(1).Cells(1, 1) = "Sender"
    ThisWorkbook.Sheets(1).Cells(1, 2) = "Subject"
    ThisWorkbook.Sheets(1).Cells(1, 3) = "Date"
    'ThisWorkbook.Sheets(1).Cells(1, 4) = "Size"
    ThisWorkbook.Sheets(1).Cells(1, 5) = "EmailID"
    'ThisWorkbook.Sheets(1).Cells(1, 4) = "Body"
    ThisWorkbook.Sheets(1).Cells(1, 6) = "Mail box"

    'Export eMail Data from PST Folder to Excel with date and time
    oRow = 1
    For iRow = 1 To Folder.Items.Count
        'If condition to import mails received in last 60 days
        'To import all emails, comment or remove this IF condition
        If VBA.DateValue(VBA.Now) - VBA.DateValue(Folder.Items.Item(iRow).ReceivedTime) <= 60 Then
           oRow = oRow + 1
           ThisWorkbook.Sheets(1).Cells(oRow, 1).Offset(1, 0).Select
           ThisWorkbook.Sheets(1).Cells(oRow, 1) = Folder.Items.Item(iRow).SenderName
           ThisWorkbook.Sheets(1).Cells(oRow, 2) = Folder.Items.Item(iRow).Subject
           ThisWorkbook.Sheets(1).Cells(oRow, 3) = Folder.Items.Item(iRow).ReceivedTime
           'ThisWorkbook.Sheets(1).Cells(oRow, 4) = Folder.Items.Item(iRow).Size
           ThisWorkbook.Sheets(1).Cells(oRow, 5) = Folder.Items.Item(iRow).SenderEmailAddress
           'ThisWorkbook.Sheets(1).Cells(oRow, 4) = Folder.Items.Item(iRow).Body
           ThisWorkbook.Sheets(1).Cells(oRow, 6) = Folder.Name
        End If
    Next iRow
    MsgBox "Outlook Mails Extracted to Excel"
    Set Folder = Nothing
    Set sFolders = Nothing

End_Lbl1:
End Sub

----------

